# Planning on cancelling DirecTV - what can I expect



## esayre (Aug 26, 2006)

I am pretty sure I am going to cancel DirecTV when my contract expires this month. I have been out of the loop for a while so forgive me if this is a dumb question.

I am cancelling because we just don't see the value in keeping it anymore. Money is getting tighter too.

What can I expect from retention?

I currently have Choice Xtra Classic with the sports package, Fox Soccer Channel, HD programming and 4 DVRs.

Will they happily just tell me to have a nice day? I'm ok with that, just looking for input so I am prepared when I call.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"esayre" said:


> I am pretty sure I am going to cancel DirecTV when my contract expires this month. I have been out of the loop for a while so forgive me if this is a dumb question.
> 
> I am cancelling because we just don't see the value in keeping it anymore. Money is getting tighter too.
> 
> ...


They might just say thank you and ask what day you want the cancellation effective for or they might try to give you incentives to stay. There's really no way to predict. If you end up canceling, be sure to have return kits sent for all of your DVRs so that you can return them and not get charged the non-return fee. If you don't have the kits within a week, call back up to check on them.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you're planning on cancelling, what do you expect them to do? You expect them to just cut your bill because you don't think its worth it? You can drop some of your programming, you could cut back on a dvr or 2, etc....to help with the monhtly's.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you're planning on cancelling-You can expect Complete Loss of Signal


----------



## bigmike200587 (Oct 25, 2009)

WestDC said:


> If you're planning on cancelling-You can expect Complete Loss of Signal


+1


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I canceled last October and switched to FiOS with 8 months remaining on my contract. DirecTV didn't make any special offers to keep me until a week or so after I canceled.


----------



## esayre (Aug 26, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> If you're planning on cancelling, what do you expect them to do? You expect them to just cut your bill because you don't think its worth it? You can drop some of your programming, you could cut back on a dvr or 2, etc....to help with the monhtly's.


I don't know what to expect which is why I asked the question. I was merely trying to take the temperature of what retention was doing these days.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Before you call - figure out what you think the value you get is worth. If they give you a $10 per month discount, will that do it? Can you drop programming and / or DVR's to get to the $ amount you are looking for?

I would just call up and tell them that you want to cancel because you are no longer getting a precieved value for the amount you pay each month. They may or may not offer you a discount based on your account and history with them. If they do and it is right for you, great. If not, cancel and see if they offer you something in a week or two to come back to them.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

esayre said:


> I don't know what to expect which is why I asked the question. I was merely trying to take the temperature of what retention was doing these days.


As has already been stated, you should go into the conversation with an idea of what you would need to be "retained". They may offer you a $10/month discount, but that might not meet your needs - only you know that.

Also Retention operates under a different set of parameters than the group that will probably try to get you to come back should you actually disconnect. It makes no sense that they would actually let you disconnect and then offer you an even better deal to reconnect, but it can happen that way.

Good luck


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I canceled last October and switched to FiOS with 8 months remaining on my contract. DirecTV didn't make any special offers to keep me until a week or so after I canceled.


Precisely.

If you are ready to cancel, I would advise to suspend your account for six months, then contact it, letting it know that you would like to cancel.

At that point, you have much more leverage as you have demonstrated that you can do without D*.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"CCarncross" said:


> If you're planning on cancelling, what do you expect them to do? You expect them to just cut your bill because you don't think its worth it? You can drop some of your programming, you could cut back on a dvr or 2, etc....to help with the monhtly's.


What is your problem? The guy respectfully and simply asked what to expect. That's all. He didn't say I demand them to give me something so how do I get it?!


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

The first thing you should is cancel the credit card (if any) of yours they have on file. Keeps them from charging those pesky "mistakes" and "computer glitches" on your card.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"esayre" said:


> I don't know what to expect which is why I asked the question. I was merely trying to take the temperature of what retention was doing these days.


Here's what I'd say to you. We were planning on canceling last week. We called up and told them to cancel it and with the $30 of credits on my account I expected them to say ta-ta. I just didn't feel like we could afford what we had anymore even with those credits. Then they started asking what it is we watch. We told them. They suggested dropping to Choice. I always knew it existed but didn't think I'd ever want to drop that far mainly due to losing the NHL Network and WGN. But, decided to do it. The person also gave us another like $30-$35 off the bill, plus a couple months of whole home for free. It's been a week and we don't miss anything we don't have. I noticed I still get Cubs games through EI if I want to watch, even if they are on WGN. Plus, I do plan to order NHL CI and will get NHL Network during the season with that which is the only time I ever watch any of the league specific channels. So, doesn't look like I am really going miss anything. Its possible they may offer you discounts or discounts if you lower your package. Just a thought.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

That new "Entertainment" package is a pretty good deal-much better than anything cable offers around here and a million times better than that worthless "Family" package DirecTV used to peddle for $30.

If the Entertainment package and one receiver are too expensive, it's time you started looking for a good spot on your roof for a new over the air antenna!


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I am also going to call to cancel soon, my question is do we prepay for service? If my bill is due at the end of July, is that for August's watching or is it for the month of July?


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

dstout said:


> I am also going to call to cancel soon, my question is do we prepay for service? If my bill is due at the end of July, is that for August's watching or is it for the month of July?


You prepay for the next month with cable/sat, which is why you usually pay for two months in the beginning...


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks. I should be clear if I cancel before my due date.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

dstout said:


> I am also going to call to cancel soon, my question is do we prepay for service? If my bill is due at the end of July, is that for August's watching or is it for the month of July?


If you look at your statement, the columns toward the left show the actual dates of the various services that are covered on that bill.

And, yes, when you pay your bill, you are paying for the upcoming month's service. That is why, if you cancel a service, say HBO, in the middle of your billing cycle, your next statement will include a partial month's credit for the time during that month after you canceled the service. On the other hand, if you add a service during the middle of your billing cycle, your next statement will show both the charge for the upcoming month of that service and a partial month's charge for the part of the previous month when you had the service but had not yet paid for it on that previous month's statement.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's what happened to me last year. When I switched to Comcast last July, I scaled back my D* services significantly. The CSR tried to offer me discounts to stay at my current level, but I told them that I had switched to cable. 6 weeks later, I canceled my service completely. The initial CSR offered discounts for me to stay since I had been with D* for 12 years. Then a few days later, retention called, but they made no offers.

When I dropped Comcast 3 weeks ago to return, they made zero effort to keep me. I took my equipment to the local Comcast store and the CSR there basically cancelled my service no questions asked. Last week, a Comcast retention person called and wanted to know why I cancelled. I explained to her that they had raised the per outlet and HD fees to a ridiculous level that it was no longer worth keeping. She said your new provider has those fees as well, but I told her but your fees are far more costly. She had no reply for that.

So, the long and short of it is, each person will have their own personal experience when they cancel service.


----------



## esayre (Aug 26, 2006)

AMike said:


> So, the long and short of it is, each person will have their own personal experience when they cancel service.


Thanks for all the input. Kinda looking forward to going without - I have had DirecTV since almost the beginning (1994?), so it will be odd.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

AMike said:


> When I dropped Comcast 3 weeks ago to return, they made zero effort to keep me. I took my equipment to the local Comcast store and the CSR there basically cancelled my service no questions asked. Last week, a Comcast retention person called and wanted to know why I cancelled. I explained to her that they had raised the per outlet and HD fees to a ridiculous level that it was no longer worth keeping. She said your new provider has those fees as well, but I told her but your fees are far more costly. She had no reply for that.
> 
> .


I remember a years ago that Time Werner was running Commercials and Ads saying that cable was Superior to Satellite due to no rain fade and weather conditions (blah blah)..I went with a Friend of mine to turn in his cable box equipment because he was moving and I asked the CSR at the desk if this statement was true and she said yes it was.
So I asked her "Than why are there 4 big Parabolic dish antenna's in the front of the building? Don't you get the signal from Space?"

She had no answer for that..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"PK6301" said:


> I remember a years ago that Time Werner was running Commercials and Ads saying that cable was Superior to Satellite due to no rain fade and weather conditions (blah blah)..I went with a Friend of mine to turn in his cable box equipment because he was moving and I asked the CSR at the desk if this statement was true and she said yes it was.
> So I asked her "Than why are there 4 big Parabolic dish antenna's in the front of the building? Don't you get the signal from Space?"
> 
> She had no answer for that..:lol::lol::lol:


In Time Warner's defense (and I don't do this often), those kinds of dishes and signals are very different. If you look at the Los Angeles Broadcast Center for DirecTV, they have a lot of dishes. Rain Fade there would cause a lot of outages.

We could probably improve the signal by using 30" dishes. No one wants one of those anymore unless you live in Alaska.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i suspended then a few months later called to cancel..she first offered 20 off /mo for a year..then offered lower priced packages..and even some other kind of deal. i forget now

told her i cant spend a dime, sorry..

now i get mailings very very frequently. so if anyone is worried about not being able to go back, looks like that's not an issue. .. the deals look decent if you are interested.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

opened up todays offer..4 receivers...30 bucks for entertainment package..3 mos premiums..free sunday ticket


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

I cancelled DirecTV several months ago for FiOS and have since gotten 5 or 6 "We want you back" letters, with DirecTV even offering to pay $200 towards my cancellation fee along with discounted programming. I'm actually pretty happy with FiOS and with their promotional pricing I'm still getting a better value with them compared to what DirecTV is offering. Since I was never unhappy with DirecTV, I may very well return to them after my contract with FiOS is up. It all depends who gives me the best offer.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Given the length of time you have been with D*, I would definitely ask for retention when you call.
Be honest, tell them why you are canceling. 
I suspect you will be offered a pretty good deal to stay again given the length of time you have been with D*.
Depending on what other services are available in your area, if you do leave be prepared for disappointment. Even FiOs does not compare to D* in overall quality of service.

Hope you stay for your sake.


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

jimbo56 said:


> I cancelled DirecTV several months ago for FiOS and have since gotten 5 or 6 "We want you back" letters, with DirecTV even offering to pay $200 towards my cancellation fee along with discounted programming. I'm actually pretty happy with FiOS and with their promotional pricing I'm still getting a better value with them compared to what DirecTV is offering. Since I was never unhappy with DirecTV, I may very well return to them after my contract with FiOS is up. It all depends who gives me the best offer.


I agree exactly. I had been with Directv since, ready... 1996. It just got too expensive with the FIOS deals. I really do like Directv and also may return someday. I will say I have not received any offers to return...or anything like that....

I think one day Directv will come down in price to match the bundles others offer....


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

with what content owners are demanding, prices from all service providers are only going higher - much higher.


----------



## falkor (Aug 21, 2010)

Why ask for retention . From what I can discern here , the OP sees no value and is looking forward to dropping . Call and cancel the service . Simple . You hurt no one's feelings by leaving . Your choice and it is what you want so just do it .


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

esayre said:


> I am pretty sure I am going to cancel DirecTV when my contract expires this month. I have been out of the loop for a while so forgive me if this is a dumb question.
> 
> I am cancelling because we just don't see the value in keeping it anymore. Money is getting tighter too.
> 
> ...


They'll probably give you a better deal to stay. There isn't a big enough reason to just switch providers. Costs are pretty much the same, across the board.


----------



## Ohara (Jul 20, 2012)

I called yesterday and this what I got. 8 year customer(contract expired on 18th)

$10 off base package for 2 years
$10 HD credit for 2 years
$10 credit for viacom dispute for 3 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
Free NFL Sunday Ticket (one year commit)

Was also offered a free DVR upgrade, but didn't want the 2 year commitment. The deals are there, just gotta call.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

esayre said:


> Thanks for all the input. Kinda looking forward to going without - I have had DirecTV since almost the beginning (1994?), so it will be odd.


Are you just gonna use an antenna or go with cable?

Rich


----------



## dkgoalie (Jan 10, 2007)

After 16 years of DirecTV, my wife and I "cut the cable" or "satellite" in this case.

When I called, I was upfront and honest letting them know that we don't watch enough television to justify ~$111 per month. They offered lesser packages, and discounts. Maybe the sun and moon at night as well. 

Doing the antenna, and an AppleTV. 

After one week+, so far pretty good. Almost a sense of freedom, if you will.

Regards...

- dk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dkgoalie said:


> After 16 years of DirecTV, my wife and I "cut the cable" or "satellite" in this case.
> 
> When I called, I was upfront and honest letting them know that we don't watch enough television to justify ~$111 per month. They offered lesser packages, and discounts. Maybe the sun and moon at night as well.
> 
> ...


Personally, I could get along fine with just NetFlix but I'd need D* for the Yankees' games. The wife won't go along with dropping all the movie channels and other channels I'd lose if I went to the lowest package that would include the Yes Network.

Rich


----------



## fingerstyle (Jan 23, 2008)

I just called DTV asking if I was still under contract or month to month. This has to do with my frustration at them not being able to tell me what my new "Free Upgrade offer HD/DVR" was going to be. I did not intend to negotiate deals with them just wanted to be sure I was out of contract.

The CSR I got was quite helpful and responded to my inquiry with " what did we do that makes you ask this question." I explained the new DVR frustration. After discussion he told me that it was "very likely" I would get the box I wanted and if not don't activate it, send it back and they will send another. Eventually I will get the one I want.

He also offer deals knocking $480 off my bill over the next 2 years- I didn't ask , he offered. 

We'll see next week when the new box arrives.


----------

